# Stiffer Springs



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you buy stiffer springs for a prairie? Mine are kinda spungy. If not guess I will just buy new ones.. mainly the rear shock and springThanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can put a polaris puck in the rear shock assembly. I did it to a buddy of mines brute 650 SRA. Its a cheap alternative to replacing the shock and will stiffen the ride a little.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I would think you could get some HIGHLIFTER springs for it

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They do offer hl springs, but they are a little pricey from some places. And IMO those shocks just suck on the SRAs....i went through 3 of them between the two SRAs I used to have which is why I look for a cheaper alternative....no sense in dumping alot of cash into something that may not last. I guess it just depends on how hard of a rider you are as to how well they will hold up....i just suggested the puck because it was like $40 installed at the local popo dealer. It did make a difference on the stiffness of the shock but was by no means harsh. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------

